# mrtg starting error



## zigfrid (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi all.

FreeBSD 8.2

I upgraded Perl from 5.10.1 to 5.14.2. After that I receive errors at mrtg starting:

```
Starting mrtg_daemon.
Subroutine SNMP_Session::pack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2 Exporter.pm line 67.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/SNMP_Session.pm line 149
Subroutine SNMP_Session::unpack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/Exporter.pm line 67.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/SNMP_Session.pm line 149
Subroutine SNMPv1_Session::pack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/Exporter.pm line 67.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
Subroutine SNMPv1_Session::unpack_sockaddr_in6 redefined at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/Exporter.pm line 67.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/SNMP_Session.pm line 608
```

I tryied to fix it:

```
#perl-after-upgrade
#portupgrade -f 'p5-*'
```
but it didn't help me.

Do you have any ideas what should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

As far as I know not everything works with Perl 5.14. Stick to 5.12.


----------



## zigfrid (Jul 16, 2012)

Excuse me for my long delay.
I didn't have an opportunity to downgrade Perl. But today at the morning I did it.
And it resolved my problem.
These what I did:

```
#portmaster -o lang/perl5.12 lang/perl5.14
#portupgrade -f 'p5-*'
```

Some packages I reinstalled manually:

```
#portmaster databases/rrdtool
#portmaster net-mgmt/mrtg
#portmaster net-mgmt/net-snmp
#portmaster www/apache22
#portmaster www/mod_perl2
```
And everything works now.

Thank you SirDice for your advice.


----------

